# Sublime Voting



## lockdoc (Jul 10, 2013)

Please everybody,

_I_f you wanna want to see *S*ublime for FreeBSD, give it some votes (no registration required for voting).

http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/90760-freebsd-support/


----------

